# How to cut Styrofoam with clean edge?



## toffee (Feb 11, 2006)

After I cut my Styrofoam, the cutting edges are all messy. Are there ways to cut with the edge looking clean like how they came?


----------



## MightyWarMonger (Mar 20, 2007)

shure is they make a tool for it you can get them HERE hope this helps.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

If you already have some cuts you want to smooth, you can brush the styrofoam with a paint brush dampened with acetone or finger nail polish remover. Don't use too much! Watch this to see why. Also use good ventilation which you can also find out why in this clip.






You can DIY your own smooth cutter with items you probably already have in your garage or trucnk of your car.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9IMIoJw ... re=related

*However, why do you want smooth cuts? *If you are going to coat the foam with cement or Drylok, the rougher the surface the better.


----------



## 98dak83cam (Jan 16, 2006)

A table saw, miter box saw, and skill saw all work great too. Anything with a high rpm blade.


----------



## CaliRose (Oct 24, 2006)

i used an electric fish fillet knife....ironic huh?


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

hey my buddy has what he calls a "wood cutter" says thats the name of it. basicly what it does is heats up a (whats the razor blades called that go in the little pen like handles? used for detailed cutting) anyway it heats up the razor blade and and it cuts threw strofoam like butter.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

I think Xacto knives are what you are refering to.... We talked about several types of styrofoam cutters *HER*E. 
Ni-Chrome wire has an internal resistance that causes it to heat with electricity applied similar to the element on an electric stove.
HTH...


----------

